# Topics > Pet tech > Pet wearables >  WonderWoof, dog activity montior, Wondermento Inc., London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Wondermento Inc.

youtube.com/Wonderwoof1

----------


## Airicist

WonderWoof's sleek bow tie also monitors your pet's health

Published on Jan 6, 2016




> Not only will WonderWoof -- and WonderMeow -- give your dog and cat style points, these cute bow ties can track your pet's fitness level, too.

----------

